# Liking likes and disagreeing with disagrees



## jaomul (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok, we all (most anyway) probably enjoy when someone likes a post we put up, some enjoy the arguemenative side, but on recent posts I noticed that sometimes a disagree goes up and the receiver seems to disagree with the poster as if to fight back. 

Do you take the disagreements personally? 

It appears some do


----------



## waday (Mar 16, 2015)

This is probably one reason most social media sites (Facebook, Instagram, Flickr, and whatnot) do not have "dislike" options. Because there would be repercussions. And fighting. And drama.

I don't take dislikes/disagreements personally, but I dislike that there is a "disagree" option on TPF.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2015)

One forum I haunted (now gone) had _smite _and _exhault_.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the "disagree" option does NOTHING positive for this forum, whatsoever. It sucks. It serves no benefit, and brings with it only bad feelings. We have just a select few people on here who have been using the Disagree button, and it has done nothing positive, at all.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

Meh... a disagreement is just another form of opinion, and opinions are like donkey-holes.  Everyone's got one.


----------



## runnah (Mar 16, 2015)

Eh, its easier to just click a button to show my distaste than to having to write out a long post.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 16, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Ok, we all (most anyway) probably enjoy when someone likes a post we put up, some enjoy the arguemenative side, but on recent posts I noticed that sometimes a disagree goes up and the receiver seems to disagree with the poster as if to fight back.
> 
> Do you take the disagreements personally?
> 
> It appears some do


nah, I don't take feedback personally.  I honestly prefer some amount of disagreement over just constant likes.  I feel like there are a few posters on here who people are very hesitant to disagree with them because they're so nice.  Some people feel betrayed if their "friend" on TPF disagrees with them.  

We're talking about art, if there isn't a healthy amount of conflicting viewpoints and disagreement, then something is wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't mind a Dislike as long as the person using it explains their position.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I don't mind a Dislike as long as the person using it explains their position.


there is a dislike button?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I don't mind a Dislike as long as the person using it explains their position.


Unfortunately, that's NOT how they're being used currently...we have a small group using them in a very lax manner...just clicking Disagree as a way to flick $hit at others...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind a Dislike as long as the person using it explains their position.
> ...



Sorry.  I've had too much hypo lately. _ Disagree._


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

i wonder how a dislike button WOULD work out. That could provide some entertainment.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> i wonder how a dislike button WOULD work out. That could provide some entertainment.


for all intents and purposes, it seems to be the same exact way as the disagree button is currently working.


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 16, 2015)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind a Dislike as long as the person using it explains their position.
> ...


I think the primary issue with why people don't use the disagree for respectful disagreement is that it displays in the person's info like a mark of shame.  I think this sort of serves to make people not want to disagree, for sake of not wanting their ratings to go down.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

i think the agree, disagree, like are great for people on the go that don't have much time to comment. All of which have the potential to be misused, over used, as Derrel mentioned (agree with that part).  While it would be easier to get rid of  the disagree button (just like we don't have a dislike button) i wonder if a poster would be disserviced over it if they have only one or two comments with no one with the time to answer with a disagreeing response and not disagree button to utilize. Something as simple as xxxx opinion can mislead  a o.p into thinking that is the common belief with no xDISAGREE to give the o.p at least a pause and look further into the matter.


----------



## runnah (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it's a symptom of our modern society's lack of the ability to consider someone else opinion without it turning into a emotional battle. The mentality is "It's either you agree with me or you are a bad person and I hate you."


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 16, 2015)

There's been a few threads where the Disagree's were being thrown around like a dead cat.
I'm sure someone will disagree to this too ...


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> I think it's a symptom of our modern society's lack of the ability to consider someone else opinion without it turning into a emotional battle. The mentality is "It's either you agree with me or you are a bad person and I hate you."


If you guys get rid of the disagree button it wont phase me. I have used it more times in this thread now than ever on here. So i don't readily utilize it anyway. I do wonder of the effects on certain posters who could use a xdisagree  before example running out to purchase a certain camera lens on someones recommendation. (just for example). Understanding people have busy jobs, busy lives. Little time for long extensive commenting often.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I recall at least one disagree that made no sense at all to what the poster wrote.Anyway's I don't hit the disagree button but once I think.

I think this photo sucks button would be entertaining. J/K that wouldn't be very Nice.


----------



## Fred Berg (Mar 16, 2015)

What I'd like to see is a "Getthe******outtahere!" Axel Foley option.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 16, 2015)

Ooo Naughty language,Im telling.LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2015)

I vote for a "Ban" button.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

okay. i just went back and hit "undo rating" on those i disagreed with so they don't get sad and hate me.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> okay. i just went back and hit "undo rating" on those i disagreed with so they don't get sad and hate me.


No worries... we'll hate you regardless!


----------



## fjrabon (Mar 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> okay. i just went back and hit "undo rating" on those i disagreed with so they don't get sad and hate me.


we already know that the disagree was in your heart.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > okay. i just went back and hit "undo rating" on those i disagreed with so they don't get sad and hate me.
> ...


they could set it up so only supporting members can use a dislike, disagree, your photo sucks button. Should gain lots of revenue for the site.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2015)

I am AMAZED it has not yet been posted!!!!  Dave Mason-We Just Disagree - YouTube


----------



## bribrius (Mar 16, 2015)

well if you are going to start posting old songs lets post a good one...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 16, 2015)

WHY CAN'T WE BE FRIENDS


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 16, 2015)

Sure we can be friends,just send me your Hasselblad 500


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 16, 2015)

HA! DISAGREE FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 16, 2015)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind a Dislike as long as the person using it explains their position.
> ...



The only disagrees I have were from someone just messing around with me. I know they meant it to be funny...but...yeah...I kinda LIKE my "well-liked" reputation. 
Like you said, if they had used it because they actually did disagree or dislike something I'd said, it would have been fine.


----------



## limr (Mar 16, 2015)

When the Disagree button became an option, I was interested to see how it was used. There are definitely some that take the Disagree button personally. I remember giving a disagree to a poster who then dug through a multi-page thread in order to find my posts and give me some revenge Disagrees. Who needs petty crap like that? So now I just ignore the Disagree button. If I feel strongly about something, I'll write my disagreement in a response. Otherwise, I just move along.


----------



## runnah (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't let imaginary stats bother me. Stuff like facebook likes, 500px ratings, credit scores etc... They all don't matter so no need to worry.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm of two minds on this.  If a person "disagrees" and explains the reasoning, I'm OK with it, kinda.  Otherwise, despite it being an "imaginary" thing, one part of me starts wanting to wish upon the person the rendering open of the earth and them falling to the depths of fire in hell.  Then the other parts start making fun of THAT part for completely overreacting to an internet slight, which gets even more offended and starts sniping back about "them" being so perfect...  And before you know it, there's a little war happening just behind your eyebrows.  I'm thinking that it must be because it is a "red" X.  If it was a green or blue or yellow colour, then the hostility may be more muted.  Are we all still carrying around the red "A" symbol in our subconsiousness?


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 16, 2015)

If there was a "how can you possibly have two eyes and still say that, you total moron" button, I'd use that.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 16, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I'm of two minds on this.  If a person "disagrees" and explains the reasoning, I'm OK with it, kinda.  Otherwise, despite it being an "imaginary" thing, one part of me starts wanting to wish upon the person the rendering open of the earth and them falling to the depths of fire in hell.  Then the other parts start making fun of THAT part for completely overreacting to an internet slight, which gets even more offended and starts sniping back about "them" being so perfect...  And before you know it, there's a little war happening just behind your eyebrows.  I'm thinking that it must be because it is a "red" X.  If it was a green or blue or yellow colour, then the hostility may be more muted.  Are we all still carrying around the red "A" symbol in our subconsiousness?



Wow, someone who evidently knows EXACTLY what it's like to live in MY head!!
My condolences to you.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2015)

runnah said:


> I don't let imaginary stats bother me. Stuff like facebook likes, 500px ratings, credit scores etc... They all don't matter so no need to worry.



I feel the same, especially about 'keeper rate".


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2015)

I wonder if I can disagree with myself?

Edit: Apparently not.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I wonder if I can disagree with myself?
> 
> Edit: Apparently not.


Let me get that for you!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you!  I hated having ten of them -- I like prime numbers.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 16, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I'm of two minds on this.  If a person "disagrees" and explains the reasoning, I'm OK with it, kinda.  Otherwise, despite it being an "imaginary" thing, one part of me starts wanting to wish upon the person the rendering open of the earth and them falling to the depths of fire in hell.  Then the other parts start making fun of THAT part for completely overreacting to an internet slight, which gets even more offended and starts sniping back about "them" being so perfect...  And before you know it, there's a little war happening just behind your eyebrows.  I'm thinking that it must be because it is a "red" X.  If it was a green or blue or yellow colour, then the hostility may be more muted.  Are we all still carrying around the red "A" symbol in our subconsiousness?



My youngest son told me about a study he'd read a few years ago.
I don't know if you have them in Canada, but here the police have this electronic speed-detection signs that they can set up in problem areas. It simply flashes your speed at you as you approach it--the intent is not to "catch" speeders, but to get them to slow down by simply alerting them to their speed.
Well, this particular study found that this had NO effect whatsoever on people speeding. Even if the machine flashed a "50" at them and they were in a 35 mph zone, very few people actually slowed down upon seeing that number.

But then, they replaced the actual speed with a simple smiley face and a frowny face. Going the speed limit or under the limit? The machine flashes a smiley face at you.  Going over the speed limit? The machine flashes a frowny face.
The result? I can't remember the percentage, but a FAR greater percentage of people slowed down when they saw the frowny face, compared to those who slowed down because they saw the actual speed they were going.

Because after all, "imaginary thing" or not...NOBODY wants to get a frowny face!!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 16, 2015)

sm4him said:


> ...I don't know if you have them in Canada...


No need; our dog-sleds never get about 20MPH



Actually there's one of those at the entrance to a school zone I drive by; it's got two stages of frowny face.  One, just a regular 'emoticon' style frown if you're between 1 and 10 km/h over the limit and if you're 11 or more over, it turns to a frown with tongue sticking out and 'X's for eyes.  (I know this because the sign isn't sync'd to a clock, so if you go by during non-school times, it still shows the school-zone limits).


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Actually there's one of those at the entrance to a school zone I drive by; it's got two stages of frowny face.  One, just a regular 'emoticon' style frown if you're between 1 and 10 km/h over the limit and if you're 11 or more over, it turns to a frown with tongue sticking out and 'X's for eyes.  (I know this because the sign isn't sync'd to a clock, so if you go by during non-school times, it still shows the school-zone limits).


We have something like that in school zones here. It's a camera tied to RADAR.  If you speed, it takes a nice photo of you driving your car (with your tag.)  When you get the copy and the bill in the mail, you get a frowny face.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's your dislike button.


----------



## Designer (Mar 16, 2015)

snowbear said:


> We have something like that in school zones here. It's a camera tied to RADAR.  If you speed, it takes a nice photo of you driving your car (with your tag.)  When you get the copy and the bill in the mail, you get a frowny face.


Our state legislature had the chance to outlaw those revenue cameras, but the teensie weenies didn't do it.  So we still have them.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 16, 2015)

We only have them at school zones and traffic lights.  I'm for anything that will slow drivers down around lots of kids and keep them from blowing through red lights.
</ hijack>


----------



## Buckster (Mar 16, 2015)

The first time someone went back through my posts to give me a handful of revenge dislikes after a disagreement, I took it personally, even wrote to the staff about what the policy was for that sort of thing.  They didn't even answer, indicating to me that they're just fine with it.

So, okay.  It's not really that big a deal, nothing got bloody, I didn't lose any money or sleep over it, and there's really no sense complaining further or taking it to heart...  The guy's mad at me.  Big deal.  Maybe now he feels better.  Good on him.

After that initiation, now I just don't care.  I use it when I disagree with something someone wrote, especially if it's just blatantly untrue or bad advice, and I get it used on me occasionally as well.  Que sera, sera.

When I give it out, it's just a quick way to express disagreement without feeling any need of getting into the weeds about it and pulling up and shaking those weeds and flying dirt into each others' faces that all too often derails the thread into an argument between just a couple of members, the details of which are really inconsequential anyway.  Instead it's just a way to signal, "I disagree.  'Nuff said."

I think it's also gonna say something after a period of time when most people have ratios that are heavily positive over negative, and just a few who have ratios that have way too many negatives compared to positives.  Not gonna be too hard at that point to know who the helpful folks are, and who's just an ass that doesn't warrant much attention when advice and recommendations are being posted.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 17, 2015)

I got my disagrees the first days of the Change and they were funny, I smiled when I received notifications.

I did get one disagree that I thought was stupid because someone disagreed with me when I wrote that I don't see anything particularly interesting in his photo. How can you disagree with me if I don't like your photo!?
Anyway, I ignored that person for a while and then one day in another thread he said something and I said something...and  he undid it.

I really don't care about disagrees and I rarely use that button, can't even remember when I did that... but... if there weren't any ratings I would never known that I occasionally say something that people find funny.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 17, 2015)

I wish people would give me more dislikes because I sick of getting likes


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 17, 2015)

What can you do?  Haters gonna hate


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 17, 2015)

Haters gonna hate... lovers gonna love... I don't even want... none of the above.......


----------



## limr (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh great. I just got my eye to stop twitching and then Mini had to go make it twitch again!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 23, 2015)

How does one find their list of dislikes?


----------



## Nettles (Mar 23, 2015)

If we take the time to listen after disagreeing, (and many don't), we might just learn something.

With that in mind, let's discuss crop factors and lens distortion, RAW or JPEG, art in photography, rules of composition, filters and/or digital blending, DSLRs and/or mirrorless, how to give constructive critique (rather than abrasive criticism), the need for high quality lenses for quality images, and so on and so forth...


----------



## table1349 (Mar 23, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> How does one find their list of dislikes?


Try this..


----------



## table1349 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------

